# TOS lathe in western Canada



## lewey (Jun 13, 2018)

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/hvd/d/tos-lathevolt-75-hp/6614525938.html


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 13, 2018)

Those are very well built machines. Good price. I have The 14" version, and it's a beast. Mike


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 13, 2018)

a great buy!  you should jump on it if in person it looks good.


----------



## lewey (Jun 13, 2018)

Maybe I’m being picky but I really don’t won’t that handle configuration. Can’t stand it that way


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 14, 2018)

I've been waiting many years to be the first in line to buy a certain 15" lathe that I adore, so I get it about configuration.  If you compare a newGrizzily or whatever lathe at 5K and th TOS lathe, well no contest...  Of course you need to get what will make you happy.

BTW, thefirst time I used the 15 incher, I hated it, but over the past 30 years I have grown to love it...


----------



## lewey (Jun 14, 2018)

i've used quite a few lathes over the years, and there are the ones you'll hop on to turn a diameter or bore and the ones you prefer for things like threading up to a shoulder. i'm sure someone would get used to anything, but its kind of like buying right handed golf clubs when you're a lefty. i've never personally used a TOS but have read a few times on here that they're good. if someone is reasonably close and at the usual exchange rate it might be an even better deal for someone south of the border. on another note, newer lathes aren't really even a consideration for me, but for some reason neither are those handle set ups. maybe i haven't been on the market long enough. if i haven't picked up a lathe in a year from now it might be a completely different story.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 14, 2018)

sure!  you should get what you like! My experience is that I got used to that darn 15" and can't get her out of my mind...


----------



## lewey (Jun 14, 2018)

i'm too lazy to search dabbler. what lathe do you fancy?


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 14, 2018)

Ill give you my take on the handle on the right , I've run set up and used I don't know how many lathes. But on one large lathe I used we had to use the handle to finish to the set depth , well when red and purple chips land on and in you hand you know why the handles on the right.  By choice if I could I'd get the right side model. Shouldn't make a difference to a machinist. We use what we have.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 14, 2018)

Nice small hobby lathe.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jun 15, 2018)

I'd love to play with a decent size heavy pattern machine.  I've a respectable assemble of iron.  I very rarely find the existing kit lacking (I can usually figure out a way to get my projects done).

So what, I'd still love to run a bigger heavier machine - just making chips!


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 15, 2018)

lewey, I am in love with a 1982 LeBlond 15 X 60 Regal Servo Shift lathe.  It looks like it came out of the showroom yesterday.  It has a Enco 6" 4-way toolpost that indexes 12 positions, and properly tooled is very rigid and fast - a dream to use.  It is wayyyy more rigid than an Aloris C sized QCTP (sorry guys), but every tool must be set up to hit center when installed.  It has Pratt Bernerd chucks; it has seen about 500 hours total, so ti is just about broken in...


----------

